# Iveco brake warning light?? Help please



## clopper (26 June 2010)

Problem is....
Exclamation mark in circle light is on when I start up.
The brake air pressure goes up to about 8 bar(normally should be about 12)
I try to release handbrake-Nothing happens
after a few minutes the air pressure gauge goes up tp 12 bar and I can then release the hand brake.

Oh and didn't happen on the way home after a few hrs.

Anyone any ideas whats up? Or is a visit to the garage on the cards?
x


----------



## Booboos (26 June 2010)

I have no idea, but if it were mine I would go straight to the garage just to be safe. Doesn't bear thinking about what it would be like in a lorry with failing brakes!!!!


----------



## nickslynn (26 June 2010)

OH says you must have an air leak somewhere, handbrake wont release untill pressure is built up, he said to spray all the air connections/unions with soapy water to find leak!


----------



## nickslynn (26 June 2010)

Not a major issue!


----------



## clopper (26 June 2010)

nickslynn said:



			OH says you must have an air leak somewhere, handbrake wont release untill pressure is built up, he said to spray all the air connections/unions with soapy water to find leak!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - someone told me to check my brake fluid??? How do I do that? Can you please ask your oh?


----------



## Louby (26 June 2010)

Mine used to do the same, its nothing or so I was told.  The exclamation mark comes on when you start it up, its the handbrake and even if you let the hanbrake off,  it wont go off or the vehicle wont move until the air has built up, its a safety mechanism.  Mine used to release at about 8 bar and slowly build up to 12 ish when moving.  It can go down if you are stuck in traffic or using your breaks a lot, stop start traffic so you may need to rev to build it back up again.  I think you need the handbrake on to build the air up, cant remember for sure.
If you are constantly losing air as in its going down when you are moving or taking ages to build up before you set off then you may have an air leak, I had one when I first got mine and it was a cheap repair so dont panic yet.
Im not a mechanic so if in doubt have it looked at


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 June 2010)

Mechanic husband said get the compressor checked out. It CAN be bodged but if it pops when you are a long way from home, you won't be going anywhere fast....!


----------

